# Any Guesses??



## stoneman (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, I admit it. I like it when folks post a pen and ask for guesses on the blank used. I never have a clue myself, but enjoy reading the guesses. So here is my contribution. I was not able to fully capture the details of the grain, but I hope you can get the general idea from my picture. Any guesses on what this blank is?


----------



## stolicky (Jul 7, 2009)

Oooh, I get to guess first.  It a burl!  : )


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 7, 2009)

stolicky said:


> Oooh, I get to guess first. It a burl! : )


 Mor specifically, it is a DARK WOOD BURL!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Jul 7, 2009)

It's wood.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 7, 2009)

stolicky said:


> Oooh, I get to guess first.  It a burl!  : )



Nope. It is not a burl - at least not in the traditional sense.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 7, 2009)

Monty said:


> It's wood.



Nor is it wood - again, not in the traditional sense. It is, however, of the animal, vegetable, mineral trilogy, considered a vegetable (if that helps).


----------



## tim self (Jul 7, 2009)

MDF!?  Just my attempt to throw a curve.


----------



## gbhazel (Jul 7, 2009)

Wood:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Jul 7, 2009)

Old zuchini?

Actually it looks like a grapevine I new.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 7, 2009)

An old Slim Jim?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cast cigar


----------



## el_d (Jul 7, 2009)

leather.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

my WAG..... Tabacco Leaves


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 7, 2009)

Horn


----------



## markgum (Jul 7, 2009)

let's see your from VT so it HAS TO BE Maple Syrup..


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cat crap?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 8, 2009)

it's dunnowood


----------



## twoofakind (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks kind of like potato skin....IDK.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 8, 2009)

Stabalized carrot


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 8, 2009)

I always say it is foundwood.  But the above guesses will  work as well.


----------



## Monty (Jul 8, 2009)

It's either fog wood, fig wood or fis wood (found on ground, found in garage, or found in shop):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bfgladden (Jul 8, 2009)

Potato. I could make pens out of the one I burned last night.  Like a rock.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 8, 2009)

Onion skin?


----------



## RAdams (Jul 8, 2009)

instant coffe as color for a cast of PR or similar?


----------



## stoneman (Jul 8, 2009)

Monty said:


> It's either fog wood, fig wood or fis wood (found on ground, found in garage, or found in shop):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Monty comes closest with his guesses. Actually, it is "fost" wood (found on side of tree). It is part of a tree fungi that grows on the side of dead (or dying) trees. They can be found in a variety of sizes and colorations. I've only made a couple pens as they are very porous and built like a hard sponge so they require a lot of stabilizing with CA (I'm not a caster - yet) as you turn. But the couple pens I've made have neat wood-like grain and lots of different color/depth patterns. If they were not such a pain, I'd do them more often.

By the way - there are some great guesses here. And as Ronald Reagan might have said, "Well, if you've enjoyed playing the game half as much as I've enjoyed offering it, then..... I've enjoyed it twice as much as you have." :biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 8, 2009)

stoneman said:


> Monty comes closest with his guesses. Actually, it is "fost" wood (found on side of tree). It is part of a tree fungi that grows on the side of dead (or dying) trees. They can be found in a variety of sizes and colorations. I've only made a couple pens as they are very porous and built like a hard sponge so they require a lot of stabilizing with CA (I'm not a caster - yet) as you turn. But the couple pens I've made have neat wood-like grain and lots of different color/depth patterns. If they were not such a pain, I'd do them more often.
> 
> By the way - there are some great guesses here. And as Ronald Reagan might have said, "Well, if you've enjoyed playing the game half as much as I've enjoyed offering it, then..... I've enjoyed it twice as much as you have." :biggrin:


 
How many "shrooms" did you smoke before deciding t o turn one? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 8, 2009)

I say, bbq chicken?


----------



## artme (Jul 9, 2009)

Who  cares what it is, it's beautiful!!!:star::star::star:


----------



## markgum (Jul 9, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> How many "shrooms" did you smoke before deciding t o turn one? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

You can SMOKE Shrooms??


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 9, 2009)

markgum said:


> You can SMOKE Shrooms??


 Si I've heard.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 11, 2009)

Sure makes a lovely pen!


----------



## Monty (Jul 11, 2009)

stoneman said:


> Monty comes closest with his guesses. Actually, it is "fost" wood (found on side of tree). It is part of a tree fungi that grows on the side of dead (or dying) trees. They can be found in a variety of sizes and colorations. I've only made a couple pens as they are very porous and built like a hard sponge so they require a lot of stabilizing with CA (I'm not a caster - yet) as you turn. But the couple pens I've made have neat wood-like grain and lots of different color/depth patterns. If they were not such a pain, I'd do them more often.
> 
> By the way - there are some great guesses here. And as Ronald Reagan might have said, "Well, if you've enjoyed playing the game half as much as I've enjoyed offering it, then..... I've enjoyed it twice as much as you have." :biggrin:




So.........what do I win???????  The pen??? A blank????


----------



## stoneman (Jul 11, 2009)

Monty,

PM me your address and I'll be glad to send you a few blanks. Such a wonderful guess should not go unrewarded.You'll have to supply your own CA to stabilize them as you turn though.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 11, 2009)

stoneman said:


> You'll have to supply your own CA to stabilize them as you turn though.



Wonder where Mannie could get some CA?:biggrin:


----------

